# Das iPad Air hat einen Gelbstich auf der linken Seite des Displays.



## The Bang (28. November 2013)

*Hallo alle zusammen,*





*Ich möchte euch darauf hinweisen und warnen wenn ihr das Apple iPad Air kauft.Damals hatte ich große Probleme mit dem Kauf eines Apple iPad 4 Gerätes nach mehreren Anläufen und versuchen habe ich es aufgegeben und bin bei meinen iPad2 geblieben. Nun aber wollte ich aufrüsten den es gibt allen Grund dazu. Das iPad Air ist leichter und schneller und das Neue IOS 7 läuft einfach runder aufeinen iPad Air. Wo ist also mein Problem oder das Problem vieler iPad Air Käufer weltweit? Das versuche ich in meinem folgenden Bericht über das Apple iPad Air zu schildern. *



*Alle von mir geprüften Apple iPad Air Geräte haben auf der linken Seite einen Gelbstich. Wie komme ich zu der Erkenntnis? Nach 6 verzweifelten Umtausch versuchen mittlerweile und abklappern aller Einzelhändler in meiner näheren Umgebung Apple Stores mit inbegriffen und insgesamt 60 begutachteten Geräten kann ich behaupten das Apple eine Fehlproduktion im Umlauf gebracht hat. Im offiziellen Forum findet man unter dem Thema Ipad Air yellow screen tint on left hand side? Mittlerweile 62649 views und 487 Replies zu dem Thema (Stand27.11.2013 13:47 Uhr). Es werden Foto Beweise geliefert, die das Problem deutlich zeigen und unzählige Berichte die Weltweit kategorisiert sind. *



*Viele User fragen sich, woran man das Problem erkennt.*

*Man sieht es sehr gut in der Senkrechten Haltung vom iPad Air.*

*Am besten ruft ihr Safari auf und geht auf die Browser Suchleiste. Dann öffnet sich automatisch ja die Tastatur Eingabe des iPad Air.Wenn ihr die Tastatur dann in 2 ebenen einteilt, seht ihr auf der linken Seite eine deutliche Verfärbung ins Gelb stichige. Man erkennt es sehr gut das man 2 Farbebenen im Display hat den die rechte Seite ist weißer als die Linke. Noch besser sieht man es, wenn man das Einstellung Menü aufruft. Die linke Seite ist komplett Gelb. Bei ibooks fällt die Gelb Darstellung auch sofort auf. Im Prinzip auf allen Weißen Flächen oder auch auf Grau sieht man es sehr gut. *



*Das ist nicht Akzeptabel natürlich kann es zu Produktion Abweichungen kommen aber das man sich nur noch auf gut Glück ein Gerät kaufen kann darf einfach nicht toleriert werden. Damals in meinem ausführlichen Bericht zum Apple iPad 4 habe ich auf eine ähnliche Problematik hingewiesen. Das Display ist in einem Tablet das Kernelement es kann einfach nicht sein das man dort einsparen tut in der Produktqualität. Sowas erwarte ich nicht von Apple. Die Firma Apple stand immer für konstante Produktqualität und Technologie Innovationen. Das kann nicht der Maßstab sein und es kann in keiner Weise vom Kunden toleriert werden. Wir zahlen für den Fortschritt nicht für den Rückschritt. *



* Da ich persönlich ein Multiplatform User bin und weder Android oder IOS oder sonstige bevorzuge stehe ich dem Thema neutral gegenüber. Das schlimmste aber finde ich ist das Apple seine Käufer im Forum total ignoriert und sich in keiner weise zum Thema äußert. Mittlerweile habe ich mein Geld zurück erhalten aber das stellt mich nicht zufrieden oder auch die Käufer des Apple iPad Airs nicht.*



*Meine Begeisterung für das Apple iPad Air sind vorhanden aber ist das Apples Taktik die Käufer die sich beschweren gekonnt zu ignorieren, damit man ja nicht das Weihnachtsgeschäft gefährdet?Geht man so mit langjährigen Apple Kunden um?*



*Wenn man sich im Premium Sektor sieht,dann sollte man sich an gewisse Standards halten Apple.*

*Allen Glücklichen, die keine Probleme mit ihrem Apple iPad Air Gerät haben, wünsche ich viel Spaß weiterhin. Mir und vielen Menschen weltweit ist der Spaß aber vergangen.*


----------



## Tikume (28. November 2013)

Das ist ein gewolltes Produktfeature. Das Gelb lässt alles fröhlicher und positiver erscheinen.
Wenn Apple entschieden hat, dass das gut für dich ist solltest Du das akzeptieren.


----------



## Saji (28. November 2013)

The schrieb:


> *Die Firma Apple stand immer für konstante Produktqualität und Technologie Innovationen.*



Ähh... von welchem "Apple" reden wir da gerade? Der Apple der Erkenntnis aus dem Garden Eden war wirklich eine Innovation für die Menschheit. Aber seit wann steht der Apple aus Kalifornien für Innovation? Seitdem es das iPhone nun auch in Bunt gibt? Wahnsinnsinnovation, alle Achtung. Man hätte fast nicht daran gedacht das nach bunten iPods auch irgendwann bunte iPhones kommen könnten. Auch beim Thema "konstante Produktqual...ität" wäre ich vorsichtig. Rückrufe bei iPod Nanos, iMacs und iPhones... Ei ei ei. Die Kalifornier Chinesen greifen bei der Produktion wohl gerne mal daneben.


Aber wie heißt es so schön: wer Apple kauft, kauft zweimal. Entweder weil's früher oder später hin ist, wie bei jeder anderen Marke auch, oder weil schon das nächste Modell in den Startlöchern steht.


----------



## DieLutte (2. Dezember 2013)

it's not a bug it's a feature


----------



## OldboyX (2. Dezember 2013)

Der Vorteil bei Apple ist, dass man zwar dieselben Probleme hat wie bei allen anderen Herstellern, dafür sind die Produkte aber auch teurer.


----------

